# Just found out I have Graves



## new2this (Oct 7, 2011)

I came to this forum to get some support. I found out I have Graves Disease yesterday and I am scared and confused.

I am a 31 year old female. Last week I started to feel a bit "off" almost like I had smoked marijuana. A couple days later I am crying on the phone to my Mom, saying I didn't know where I was (I was in my house) followed by an embarrassing trip with my boyfriend to the hospital. My heart was going crazy and so was my blood pressure.

Over the next couple days I took the RAI test and just found out I have Graves.The doctor has prescribed me 20MG of Tapazole/Methimazole (to be taken at once) and 40mg of propranolo taken twice a day. I have only started the Methimazole yesterday.

I feel like I'm going crazy, I can't concentrate, and I'm depressed now. I feel like breaking up with my boyfriend because he saw me in that weird state. I have been off work for a week and told them I could go back next week. I have no idea what I'm even doing, if I'm going to feel better soon or not. I look up Graves Disease on the internet and it scares me.

I have so many questions, but the endocrinologist who is my main doctor is out of the office for a long weekend. She said that I'll have an appointment next week to see how I'm doing. Do you think I should be trying to get on with my life or do I need more time off? I just agreed to see my boyfriend tonight but I don't know if I should. Even asking this question makes me feel crazy, so you guys let me know if this is "normal" when you have Graves.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Welcome, and I am very sorry for what brings you here. I was where you are a very short while ago. It does get better, hang on. I had never felt so out of control in my life, and my poor husband bore the brunt of my outbursts. Just remember, it is not really you right now, it is the Graves acting like that and taking your body along for the nasty ride. I definitely thought I was going crazy, or already there. Take care, you will find a lot of support here. Be kind to yourself, it will get better.


----------



## new2this (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you so much webster2


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

new2this, welcome to the forum, although I'm sorry about what has brought you here.  I would echo what webster2 said, and add that patience is key when dealing with thyroid issues. You are not "you" right now, but it WILL get better. Hang in there.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Hon:

First, super big :hugs: I know how scary it is to get the diagnosis.

Second, do not exercise at all. Your heart can't take it right now and you could have a heart attack. Not trying to scare you, just letting you know the facts.

Third, please don't allienate your boyfriend. You are sick and you need all the support you can get. I doubt he is thinking anything other than worrying about you being sick. Right now due to the Graves' your emotions are not your own and so making any type of rash decision probably isn't to your benefit.

Right now your body is fighting itself. Until the Methazimole and Propanlol kick in, which can take a few weeks, you are going to have ups and downs - emotionally and physically. If you can take a leave of abscene or some sick time, now would be a good time to do it. It could take a good 60 to 90 days to be your levels better so that your symptoms lessen. As the medication starts working you WILL slowly start feeling better.

Lastly, IT WILL BE OKAY! Honest. Unfortunately, thryoid disease takes time to get under control. It is great that you are having an appointment with your doctor next week. Because your memory is likely foggy, which is due to the Graves', start writing down questions to ask so you don't forget what you want to ask.

We are all here for you. There are some awesome people on this site that are happy to help you through this journey.

Take care! 
Patti


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hello again,
DesrtBloom is absolutely correct in telling you not to exercise. It is very dangerous to exert yourself right now.

Also, if you can have your boyfriend look online for an article on living with a Graves patient, it will help immensely. I think that was what made my husband understand that it wasn't me acting like that on purpose. You do need support.

Getting the Graves diagnosis is scary, and it will take time to feel settle again. Take the meds, lay low if you can, and know there is support here for you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

new2this said:


> I came to this forum to get some support. I found out I have Graves Disease yesterday and I am scared and confused.
> 
> I am a 31 year old female. Last week I started to feel a bit "off" almost like I had smoked marijuana. A couple days later I am crying on the phone to my Mom, saying I didn't know where I was (I was in my house) followed by an embarrassing trip with my boyfriend to the hospital. My heart was going crazy and so was my blood pressure.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board! Do you know what the rate of your uptake was when you had the RAIU? Did they note any abnormalties such as hot or cold nodules, vascularity and so on?

What kind of work do you do? It would depend on whether you can handle it right now or not! I worked the whole time in the restaurant business BUT...........the caveat was that hubby and I were self-employed so I could rest or take a break when needed. It was not always convenient either but that is the way we did it. I do remember that it was very hard for me to not be short-tempered and to remain pleasant. It was horrible.

Do you have a goiter, exophthalmos, pre-tibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis?

Have you had any antibodies' tests done?


----------



## new2this (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I went to see my boyfriend last night before I got to read all your answers. I felt pretty weird and antisocial. Then I felt better and more normal. I think I should take your guys' advice of laying low.


----------



## new2this (Oct 7, 2011)

Andros said:


> Welcome to the board! Do you know what the rate of your uptake was when you had the RAIU? Did they note any abnormalties such as hot or cold nodules, vascularity and so on?
> 
> What kind of work do you do? It would depend on whether you can handle it right now or not! I worked the whole time in the restaurant business BUT...........the caveat was that hubby and I were self-employed so I could rest or take a break when needed. It was not always convenient either but that is the way we did it. I do remember that it was very hard for me to not be short-tempered and to remain pleasant. It was horrible.
> 
> ...


I don't know what the rate of my uptake was. I work at Le Chateau, a clothing store as a keyholder. I have had blood tests done... not sure if that was antibody.


----------



## new2this (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice and support. I feel really dizzy today.... and a bit depressed. Normal? I feel like I should be asking a doctor but maybe you guys will know.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Nope, can't say I ever felt dizzy, nor depressed. I knew I wasn't depressed but had no clue what made me act so awful. Keep an eye on your dizziness, and phone your doc if you think it is getting worse. Hang in there! It does get better!


----------



## new2this (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Webster2 I did actually call my doctor she said it's normal, I was worried. I appreciate the support!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You'll find a lot of support here. I was in the midst of Graves rages when I stumbled upon this board, saved my sanity! Glad you phoned the doctor!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

You will have all sorts of symptoms. Graves' Disease can cause numerous symptoms from depression to skin rashes. It seemed like I would get a new symptom every day. You can have serious depression, anxiety, panic attacks, racing heart, slow heart rates, palpatations, rashes, edema, hair loss, weight loss, muscle wasting, achey bones and joints, etc., etc., etc., etc. I have never had so many symptoms in such a short period of time in my life. These things will start to go away once you get your levels regulated.


----------



## new2this (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Desrtbloom that makes me feel better.


----------

